# Der "Oldie-Screenshot" Thread



## MSPCFreak (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe PXGHX User,

ich habe diesen neuen Thread erstellt, damit ihr mal Bilder von alten Spielen postet mit maximalen Einstellungen. 

Früher und euch heute noch erscheinen Spiele, die man nicht mit maximalen Details spielen kann. 

Deshalb bitte ich euch: Kramt eure alten Spiele heraus, schraubt die Grafikeinstellungen auf maximum und macht paar schöne Screens.

Natürlich sind lange Konversationen oder Diskussionen hier nicht erwünscht.

Die Spiele müssen mindestens 2 Jahre alt sein und es muss jede Grafik Option auf maximal gestellt werden.

Wir wollen einfach nur Bilder sehen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NCphalon (27. Dezember 2009)

Oblivion:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SpellForce:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is praktisch, durch das verkleinern kommt noch en bisschen SSAA dazu xD


----------



## Two-Face (30. Dezember 2009)

Half-Life 2:


----------



## Opheliac (30. Dezember 2009)

Star Wars Empire at War Foc:


----------



## Two-Face (30. Dezember 2009)

Hier noch ein Paar von _STAR WARS: Battlefront_


----------



## Opheliac (30. Dezember 2009)

World in Conflict


----------



## Klutten (30. Dezember 2009)

Die Forensuche oder dieser -> Thread <- helfen.....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/retro/26347-retro-screenshot-thread.html

CLOSED


----------

